# LTC Issues



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

Are any of you experiencing the same problem I am? I sent all my paper work and finger prints in on Dec. 10, 2015 which was before my friend who took the class with me. He has had his license for a month and I haven't heard a word. When you call they say they aren't taking calls and cut you off. I sent an email over a month ago and not a word. Today I try to send another email and it will not go through.
Anyone have any ideas what the heck is going on up in Austin? :headknock


----------



## BigFatLab (Jun 29, 2012)

pitchindad said:


> Are any of you experiencing the same problem I am? I sent all my paper work and finger prints in on Dec. 10, 2015 which was before my friend who took the class with me. He has had his license for a month and I haven't heard a word. When you call they say they aren't taking calls and cut you off. I sent an email over a month ago and not a word. Today I try to send another email and it will not go through.
> Anyone have any ideas what the heck is going on up in Austin? :headknock


I sent mine in the week of Christmas....nothing yet. Our instructor said they only have 6 people on staff in Austin to handle all the applications.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I sent mine in Dec. 22 and received it first week of Feb.. The guys I took class with and sent in around same time frame, 1 received the same day as myself, 2 others are still waiting, one of which is ex LEOâ€¦ Go figureâ€¦

Rick


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I sent my pkg in early Nov. and nothing. Requesting the status via DPS's website does NOT work. They have not answered 5 of my requests. You will not get thru on that DPS phone # either. Dam near think they are going in alphabetical order!!!! I guess they took the money and ran w/ it. Blame it on the overload of apps they say....and the lack of people processing them.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Any requests for more info*

Have any of you heard of anyone getting a request for more information? I am pretty sure everything went through when I sent it but based on your responses I guess I am just going to have to give them more time. If any of you receive yours will you post up on this thread so the rest of us will know.
Thanks


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I sent my prints in early January, have heard nothing back. Application was started back in November when I took the class.

Just wait it out I suppose.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Could depend on name

Lots of Brian smiths

Only few poindexter livingstons 

Only a guess 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

My wife and I took our class the first week of January, did the fingerprints on the Wednesday and sent it all in that day. A week later got an email that said they had received everything they needed. Still nothing in the mail. 

Neither of us have ever been delayed or questioned on a NICS check and have no criminal record.

Cliff


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like some state reps need to be contacted and asked to help make some improvements.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Could be that they are backlogged from a ton of applicants. Kinda like trying to get a tax stamp for class 3 toys, you just have to wait...


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Submitted mine on 01/05/16. Still nothing.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> They have not answered 5 of my requests.


Maybe they can't get anything done, for all the "is it ready yet"?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like it is time for a rule like the NICS check, if it isn't approved in X time then the license should be approved. Their backlog should not be a reason to withhold our constitutional rights.

Cliff


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*I doubt that*

Originally Posted by V-Bottom View Post

"They have not answered 5 of my requests"

"Maybe they can't get anything done, for all the "is it ready yet"?

I don't think that is the problem because they just ignore any request for information. When I tried to send a request today it wouldn't even go through, it could be they are having trouble with servers but I doubt it. As far as taking them in alphabetical order my sons name is exactly the same as mine. I doubt it is an issue with NCIS I had a security clearance before I retired from the Federal Government last year so I know there isn't any background issue. The FBI did mine 20 years ago.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> They have not answered 5 of my requests.


Seriously E? if they didnt answer you the first two times,what makes you think that will answer the 5? leave those folks alone Ed!:rotfl:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Who else got something in the mail from the DPS that said they "have everything we need"?
Paperwork/info etc.? I emailed those status request forms in bc the phone message says so. One message very 3 weeks. I don't think doing this really " bothers " them.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I took the class in early January, fingerprints on jan 13th and submitted everything. I recieved an email January 21st saying they recieved all supporting documents. Email stated to allow up to 6 weeks for processing.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

its taking 3-4 months, they are in over their heads. the website is outsourced and really sucks. I emailed the help email 4 times, no response. I called the asst director of Reg services and he actually answered and sent my info to a Molly. she then proceeded to explain what to do and it immeidatey did not work...DPS should be hiring


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a bunch of bs. They need to either hire more people or approved the apps with out some of the checks.

Cliff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My son and I submitted all paperwork etc Dec 8th. Have received nothing. One LE and one Military. Nada as of yet.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

For those of you who have been waiting a while, how did you send your info in, internet or snail mail?

Did you receive an email reply that everything had been received?

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Internet and no reply by mail of any kind.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Internet and no reply by mail of any kind.


No Email? We received emails confirming they had received everything they needed. Arrived about a week after sending.

Cliff


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I know 2 people that got their LTC today, both sent info in the first part of December.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I feel for you guys. Too bad Texas doesn't respect your constitutional rights.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

It would be nice if all states did but sometimes you do what you have to do. They've just got snowed down with applicants in the last few months and now they are playing catch up. Some blame it on open carry but I've yet to see anybody doing it in person.

Cliff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

All submitted via inter webs.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> All submitted via inter webs.


Any reply?

Cliff


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

12/19/15 - CHL class

12/23/15 - applied (and paid fee) for CHL/LTC via Texas.gov website.

01/05/16 - Fingerprinted

01/05/16 - Internet submitted online form to DPS with upload of scanned docs

01/06/16 - Received confirmation of receipt the next day.

e-mail received:
*** 
Subject:TX DPS - LTC Supplemental Documents

RSD_Customer_Relations <[email protected]>

Jan 6

Note: This email address does not accept reply correspondence.

We have received your License To Carry supporting documents. Please allow up to six weeks for processing.

We will notify you by mail, if any further information or additional documents are required.

If you need further assistance, please submit your inquiries at our Contact Us web page.

Regulatory Services Division / Customer Relations
Texas Department of Public Safety
Agency Website: www.dps.texas.gov
Division Website: www.dps.texas.gov/rsd

Agency Confidentiality Notice
This electronic mail transmission is confidential, may be privileged, and should be read or retained only by the intended recipient. If you have received this transmission in error, please immediately notify the sender, destroy all electronic and non-electronic copies, and delete it from your system.

Dannette
Contact Center Manager
Texas Department of Public Safety
Regulatory Services Division
Agency Website: www.dps.texas.gov
Division Website: www.dps.texas.gov/rsd

AGENCY CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE:
This message contains information which may be confidential and privileged. Unless you are the addressee (or authorized to receive for the addressee), you may not use, copy or disclose to anyone the message or any information contained in the message. If you have received this message in error, please advise the sender and delete the message.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

That is the same letter that was sent to me as well. I am 4 weeks into the 6 weeks so we shall see!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bayoutalker said:


> Any reply?
> 
> Cliff


Yes. Received an email stating they received all information and we would be notified by mail if additional information was needed.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the same email we got as well. It has been 5 weeks since we got the email so we'll see.

Cliff


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

All that I got was an email saying that I had submitted an application. I never received an email stating everything had been turned in.

Application and certificate sent in November, prints done on 1/6/16. Have not heard a peep since.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

goatchze said:


> All that I got was an email saying that I had submitted an application. I never received an email stating everything had been turned in.
> 
> Application and certificate sent in November, prints done on 1/6/16. Have not heard a peep since.


I wonder if your prints ever got turned in or if there was a problem with them. I'd give the print place a call to check on it. If you know you sent everything else then that might be the problem.

Of course they won't start processing until everything is received so you start your timer at 1/6/16.

Cliff


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> Of course they won't start processing until everything is received so you start your timer at 1/6/16.


And there is a whole lot of people in line in front of you.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Of those that received an email stating it would take 6 weeks, what happens when you log in with your DL number and DOB to check status? All I get is if you have completed an application, please allow sufficient time for it to be processed. Nothing more than that. No acknowledgement that they have even received it.

It says you can check the status right here:

Returning Users
Can:
Retrieve a saved application
Renew your License or Instructor Certification
Change your address
Report a lost or stolen license
Check the status of a current application
Reprint a receipt

https://txapps.texas.gov/txapp/txdps/chl/


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> Of those that received an email stating it would take 6 weeks, what happens when you log in with your DL number and DOB to check status? All I get is if you have completed an application, please allow sufficient time for it to be processed. Nothing more than that. No acknowledgement that they have even received it.
> 
> It says you can check the status right here:
> 
> ...


From my understanding if you have the option to change address or renew then it's been approved. Should be in the mail shortly.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> Of those that received an email stating it would take 6 weeks, what happens when you log in with your DL number and DOB to check status? All I get is if you have completed an application, please allow sufficient time for it to be processed. Nothing more than that. No acknowledgement that they have even received it.
> 
> It says you can check the status right here:
> 
> ...


I got the same thing when I tried.

Edit: Actually not, just the first paragraph.









Cliff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bayoutalker said:


> I got the same thing when I tried.
> 
> Edit: Actually not, just the first paragraph.
> 
> ...


I get the exact same message I just did not type it all out.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I received my email stating they got everything on 13/30/15 and I'm still waiting on mine, there is a crazy amount of people that sent them in before the new changes went into play. I called a few times and only got through 1 time, but I hung the phone up when the recording said average wait was 58 minutes. I figure I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Mailed my paperwork and got fingerprinted the week of New Year's and received my license in the mail today.
Been checking that mailbox every day for the past month.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I had my fingerprints done 12/29

I get the same message as Bayoukid.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

fwiw, I did the online renewal 2/5/16 and it came in the mail Tuesday , 2/23/16. I would think that new ltc's might take a little longer than renewals, but some of the replies sound a little excessive.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

John_B_1 said:


> I received my email stating they got everything on 13/30/15 and I'm still waiting on mine, there is a crazy amount of people that sent them in before the new changes went into play. I called a few times and only got through 1 time, but I hung the phone up when the recording said average wait was 58 minutes. I figure I'll get it when I get it.


If you got the email in the 13th month that might be the problem. Maybe you'll get it on the 31st of February. 



HAYBL said:


> Mailed my paperwork and got fingerprinted the week of New Year's and received my license in the mail today.
> Been checking that mailbox every day for the past month.


That's encouraging! We were about a week behind you so maybe we'll see ours soon. I know what you are saying about checking the mail. It's heck when you want something so badly you plan your day by it. 

Cliff


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*......*



Dolphin said:


> 12/19/15 - CHL class
> 
> 12/23/15 - applied (and paid fee) for CHL/LTC via Texas.gov website.
> 
> ...


Makes me appreciate even more what I have here.

Any day I choose during the week, walk into County Sheriff's office or in my County's case, a satellite office just for LTCF renewals or new licenses, take the 10 min. to fill out the form (or save that time and fill it out before hand), hand it and my DL and $25 to the deputy, wait the 20-30 min. it takes to do a PICS/NICS check, take a picture and receive my laminated photo card and walk out with my License To Carry Firearm.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Steelersfan said:


> Makes me appreciate even more what I have here.
> 
> Any day I choose during the week, walk into County Sheriff's office or in my County's case, a satellite office just for LTCF renewals or new licenses, take the 10 min. to fill out the form (or save that time and fill it out before hand), hand it and my DL and $25 to the deputy, wait the 20-30 min. it takes to do a PICS/NICS check, take a picture and receive my laminated photo card and walk out with my License To Carry Firearm.


That's the way it was when I lived in Alabama. You are right, it sure was nice.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Wrong pic


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Emailed again today....called 4 times today. Nothing


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bayoutalker said:


> If you got the email in the 13th month that might be the problem. Maybe you'll get it on the 31st of February.


Lol, lots of work hours this week, 12/30/15.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Finally got a reply*

I got a reply at 1:47 pm today saying that I still needed to submit my CHL 100 signed. Now I know I sent it on Nov. 28th and I sent the request for information on Jan 29th and got a response on Feb. 27th.
So now I guess I have to wait to see if it actually went through this time, although I believe it went through the first time. But at least now I know what the hold up has been. Man what a hassle this has been.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Same here.....I have to send it in again...CHL100 signed. I got the email today too. That cleared the air a bit.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you guys send it in via snail mail or online via the website? We sent ours in via the website at the same time as the application. So far no email looking for it so maybe they have them. (I hope!)

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Emailed mine......just now scanned the CHL100 form and sent it off. Now I wait.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

I guess this is what we get when we allow our government to give us permission for a right we already constitutionally have.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I snail mailed everything in on 1/4/16. Didn't get finger printed untill the 19th.
Received my LTC yesterday, 2/27/16.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

I think that we just have to be patient. It takes those 6 clerks time to verify voter registration roles and citizenship status. If the republican and US. born boxes are checked, your supplemental review by homeland security will take a while.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Many years ago, my renewal got hung up in DPS purgatory. I called my State Senator's office, and boy did they get involved. DPS was calling me. I had mine in the mail less than a week after that call.

Good luck.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Chuckybrown said:


> Many years ago, my renewal got hung up in DPS purgatory. I called my State Senator's office, and boy did they get involved. DPS was calling me. I had mine in the mail less than a week after that call.
> 
> Good luck.


Sounds like a good next step. If a bunch of people did that I bet something would get fixed in the system.

Cliff


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Last time they were this backlogged, was when the class time dropped from 10-12 hours to 4 hours, typical new applicants was 9k per month and it jumped to 30k plus.
With all that is going on crime,politics etc.. the popularity of LTC has sky rocketed.
They hired temporary help in the past, but appears they haven't this time.
Keep calling, remember squeaky wheel gets the grease. Please be sure you submit your paperwork properly and all supporting documents so there is no extra delay.

www.spartanhandguntraining.com
Next class March 6th BTW


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Email*

I submitted by email. The only thing they claim they don't have is the CHL 100.
Maybe I should have sent it by snail mail:walkingsm


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

pitchindad said:


> I submitted by email. The only thing they claim they don't have is the CHL 100.
> Maybe I should have sent it by snail mail:walkingsm


 I don't recommend snail mail. If you live in a county of I believe 46k plus, you must email it.
Be sure everything you send via email,must be in a .pdf format. submit supporting documents here:

http://www.dps.texas.gov/rsd/contact/chlatt.aspx

www.spartanhandguntraining.com


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I never saw anything that said I had to email. I live in Galveston County. I mailed everything the same day I got my fingerprints 1/8/16. So far, I haven't received any communication from DPS other than the original email with the bar code. Has anyone received a license without getting the email confirming receipt of all documents from DPS?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

live2fish247 said:


> I never saw anything that said I had to email. I live in Galveston County. I mailed everything the same day I got my fingerprints 1/8/16. So far, I haven't received any communication from DPS other than the original email with the bar code. Has anyone received a license without getting the email confirming receipt of all documents from DPS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I did. Never received an email. I sent all paperwork by mail. It was 2 weeks later before I had my fingerprints.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, just for fun, I resubmitted my CHL 100 since they seem to have lost some of you other guys' forms. I guess we'll see now.

Otherwise it's been silence from .gov.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

It just super delays the application process if you mail it in. If you have internet, do it that way, plus it makes it easier to track receipt. They are processing the easier applications, no missing paperwork , having to verify arrests that pop up and not on the application etc..

If you have yours in just give it time, they will eventually get to it and after about a month plus, then I would give them a phone call.

I didn't get my Instructor renewal until about a week and a half before it expired on December 31st. I sent my renewal in September .

www.spartahndguntraining.com


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I submitted my docs 9/1/15 and got my card mid-November.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got my reply today after I submitted docs over the weekend. "Please allow 6 weeks to process!"..............OMG


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

My dad and I took our class back in mid November. I submitted paperwork and fingerprints two days later and my dad a week or so later. My dad got his before new years and mine didn't come until after. The state needs to put updates on their website and at a minimum notify you that you paperwork was received. I too tried calling after the 6 week waiting period and couldn't get through. I finally noticed that they say on the site that they take calls starting pretty early. I think 7 or 8 am. I called at that time and got through. They guy gave me an update and said my card was sent to printing and I should have it within two weeks. Sure enough, it arrive as he said.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Anybody else received their LTC lately? It has been 6 weeks since I received an email saying they had received all of my paperwork and my wife's as well. It said to allow 6 weeks, which we did. This morning after almost an hour on hold the lady said they are almost complete and the wait time was 60 days, not 6 weeks as the email says. Even though she could tell us what date they received our documents I am not convinced that she actually looked to see positively where they were in the process. It felt like she was just reading the list that said "60 days". That would be another 14 days from today. 

Anyone else have a similar experience or is it just me? 


One more question. Has anyone lately seen anything on the website that shows actual progress of your application? I have only seen a statement that if you have an application in process to allow 6 weeks. I posted a screen shot of the page earlier in this thread.
Cliff


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

My wife and I took the class on Sat Jan 9th and sent all paperwork on Mon Jan 11. We got the email that it would take six weeks and that was 7 weeks ago


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bayoutalker said:


> Anybody else received their LTC lately? It has been 6 weeks since I received an email saying they had received all of my paperwork and my wife's as well. It said to allow 6 weeks, which we did. This morning after almost an hour on hold the lady said they are almost complete and the wait time was 60 days, not 6 weeks as the email says. Even though she could tell us what date they received our documents I am not convinced that she actually looked to see positively where they were in the process. It felt like she was just reading the list that said "60 days". That would be another 14 days from today.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience or is it just me?
> 
> ...


They told me its 60-90 BUSINESS DAYS!!!! And I submitted mine on 12/30/15 and still have nothing, as for the second part, no, nothing has changed.


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

I took the class on 12/22/2015 and had my fingerprints and all documents turned in and confirmed received by the DPS on 12/28/2015.

I finally got through to them yesterday on the phone and she said they're working on applications that were received in the middle of December and that I was probably 2-3 weeks away from getting anything.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That is what is frustrating to me. Everyone that has spoken to them has gotten a different answer. I think they are making it up as they go along. The only thing I have seen in writing says to allow 6 weeks, not business days.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Shiner said:


> My wife and I took the class on Sat Jan 9th and sent all paperwork on Mon Jan 11. We got the email that it would take six weeks and that was 7 weeks ago


You may have taken the class with us. That was the same day anyway. We had our fingerprints done and our paperwork filed on the website on the 13th. We received the email on the 21st. Today they told us 60 days, that's 2 more weeks.

Cliff


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Bayoutalker said:


> You may have taken the class with us. That was the same day anyway. We had our fingerprints done and our paperwork filed on the website on the 13th. We received the email on the 21st. Today they told us 60 days, that's 2 more weeks.
> 
> Cliff


We took our with a Port Arthur Police Officer at a friends house and did the shooting at Legers


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope different class. LOL We took our class at Southeast Texas Sportsman Club Range from Aaron LeBlanc. I wonder how many classes were held in the area on that day.

Cliff


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Bayoutalker said:


> Nope different class. LOL We took our class at Southeast Texas Sportsman Club Range from Aaron LeBlanc. I wonder how many classes were held in the area on that day.
> 
> Cliff


Is this the place off 105?

If so, do they have a website?


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Check out texasCHLforum.com. They have one section called the "waiting room" just for people that have questions like this. That sight has a lot of good stuff about LTC.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Tall Texan said:


> Is this the place off 105?
> 
> If so, do they have a website?


That's the place. We signed up at J.J. Pawnshop on College in Beaumont.

I have never looked for a website though.

Edit: http://www.gunsnet.com/

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Mark454 said:


> Check out texasCHLforum.com. They have one section called the "waiting room" just for people that have questions like this. That sight has a lot of good stuff about LTC.


I'll give it a shot. Thanks

Cliff


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

I submitted my renewal request online on 02/15/2016 and received my LTC on 3/2/16


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

John_B_1 said:


> They told me its 60-90 BUSINESS DAYS!!!! And I submitted mine on 12/30/15 and still have nothing, as for the second part, no, nothing has changed.


Wow! Who told you that? Sounds like someone trying to get rid of you for a while. I've heard a lot of estimates but nothing like that.

Cliff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

ag07 said:


> I took the class on 12/22/2015 and had my fingerprints and all documents turned in and confirmed received by the DPS on 12/28/2015.
> 
> I finally got through to them yesterday on the phone and she said they're working on applications that were received in the middle of December and that I was probably 2-3 weeks away from getting anything.


Mid December me as I'm getting close to having it. Submitted all paperwork right around then.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

8 weeks have passed and I haven't heard a peep


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Shiner said:


> 8 weeks have passed and I haven't heard a peep


X2


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

From what I've heard on a CHL Forum, they're closer to 12 weeks now for processing times.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

My wife help 2 nurses and my sister sign up for the CHL courses.
all three took the test at Hot Wells on 11/18/2015.Finger printed 12/20/2015.
Sent everything out on 12/29/2015( via snail mail with return receipt)
NOT a peep..NADA. until' today( 3/11/16. One out of three got their card.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> My wife help 2 nurses and my sister sign up for the CHL courses.
> all three took the test at Hot Wells on 11/18/2015.Finger printed 12/20/2015.
> Sent everything out on 12/29/2015( via snail mail with return receipt)
> NOT a peep..NADA. until' today( 3/11/16. One out of three got their card.


Interesting. Son and I submitted around the same time but via electronic. Nothing for us yet.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> Interesting. Son and I submitted around the same time but via electronic. Nothing for us yet.


Sorry to hear that. Since reading this thread, I had all three log on to see thier status.Nothing. Until' this afternoon. Hope you see something soon.I'll keep everyone here updated.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Resubmitted supporting docs over 2 weeks ago, nada yet. Started this endeavor about Nov.10th


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

We are at 55 days since everything was received and still no change on the website. 

Cliff


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

> I took the class on 12/22/2015 and had my fingerprints and all documents turned in and confirmed received by the DPS on 12/28/2015.
> 
> I finally got through to them yesterday on the phone and she said they're working on applications that were received in the middle of December and that I was probably 2-3 weeks away from getting anything.


 Received mine in the mail on Monday.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Bayoutalker said:


> We are at 55 days since everything was received and still no change on the website.
> 
> Cliff


71 days for me.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Nov 10th....nothing yet


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Emailed mine......just now scanned the CHL100 form and sent it off. Now I wait.


This is the date you need to start counting, not Nov 10th. They don't do anything until everything is received. That's when time starts.


V-Bottom said:


> Nov 10th....nothing yet


Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Your right there ^^^^^ Cliff.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

80 days after I got the email, mine just came in today!!!!!!


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I did my renewal online Dec 28th, just received my LTC March 14th 77 days.
I tried emailing..no response, I tried calling...couldnt get through, went online and got the standard reply. My wife did her renewal the same day I did and she got hers back in early February.

Patience grasshopper


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

No offense but it is easy to say have patience when you have yours in your hand. 

Congratulations on receiving yours. I hope ours get here soon.

Cliff


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Apparently, the same folks at DPS handle renewal of my controlled substance registration. They dinged me last year for "late renewal" on my CSR, saying they had mailed me 2 notices. Not. I called them recently, as my annual registr. is about to expire again, w/ no notices. They told me, now state CSR is no longer required. Overwhelmed/undertrained, I'm thinking...


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Did fingerprints Jan. 8th and just got mine today. I emailed them twice and finally got a response the second time. All they said was they have all my paperwork and that it is processing.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

still waiting...


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Update on mine... Took class on Sat Jan 9 and everything submitted on Mon Jan 11 per their email to wait 6 weeks.

Today starts the 11th week and no word. I called today and after waiting about 45min on hold a (nice lady by the way) answered, she says yes we got everything and there is nothing more I need to do on my end. I asked, so you can see it hasn't been sent? No, she says. She told me to give it another 30 days and if I don't get it feel free to call back.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I figure they all took my money and ran..............


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I called a new number today for the Texas Public Safety Commission. The lady that answered the phone put me on hold and transferred me too someone else who then transferred me too the same old number that no-one answers. I hung up and called right back and the same lady answered. I told her where I had been transferred and she asked me to hold until she found someone for me to speak to. A very nice gentleman came on the phone and I told him my timeline and asked for assistance. He looked up our records and said the background checks came back clean (which they should) and it was sitting in a pile to be processed. He told me he would get someone right on it and apologized that he couldn't get it to print until tomorrow morning! Then it would be mailed to me. REALLY, That is a blessing! It should be here in a few days depending on the mail service. I'll let you know when it arrives.

Cliff


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*nothing yet*

I started this stinking thread and I took the class Nov. 29th and sent everything in Dec. 10th 2015. I got an email after sending them 2 inquiries on Feb. 27th that they had received everything and it should be six more weeks. So I guess I am still 2-3 weeks out from getting mine.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Pitchindad, that 6 weeks on the email is bs. If you haven't received anything yet it is time to make a phone call. They say they received our info on 1/16. I called yesterday and the guy I talked to said he we would have it in printing this morning. They had received the FBI background check back and our apps were just sitting in a stack to waiting to be processed. Surely yours is sidelined somewhere.


PS: Sent you a pm
Cliff


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

What number are ya'll calling? I just dialed the one from the website (512) 424-7293, and wasn't even given the option to wait on hold. The message stated:

"Due to high call volume, none of our representatives are available at this time."

That's it.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Texas Public Safety Commission

Cliff


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

> What number are ya'll calling? I just dialed the one from the website (512) 424-7293, and wasn't even given the option to wait on hold. The message stated:
> 
> "Due to high call volume, none of our representatives are available at this time."
> 
> That's it.


 Call early in the morning. They'll give you the option to either stay on hold or have someone call you back within 45 mins. I chose to have a call back and they did exactly when they were supposed to.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Due to high volume of calls....yada yada.......refer to our website and send us an email... did that 10 days ago and nothing. Total *BOVINE SCATALOGY*


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

ag07 said:


> Call early in the morning. They'll give you the option to either stay on hold or have someone call you back within 45 mins. I chose to have a call back and they did exactly when they were supposed to.


You are the only one I've heard of that got a choice to get a call back. I know I didn't and I dialed that number more than a few times and only got thru once to a person.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

The website changed for us today! Getting close now. Stalking the mailman now.

Cliff


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

12+ weeks and counting.

I still get this



> LICENSE APPLICATION STATUS: If you have a pending License to Carry a Handgun application, please allow sufficient time for processing. If you have not already done so, please submit all of the items listed on the checklist you received. DPS will notify you by mail if further information or additional documents are required.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews....-in-applications-for-gun-carry-licenses.html/

AUSTIN â€" Requests for licenses to carry guns more than doubled in a recent three-month period, prompting the Texas Department of Public Safety to boost staffing, adjust resources and warn gun owners about how to avoid potential delays.
The department said Thursday that it had received 136,000 requests for licenses in December, January and February. Thatâ€™s a nearly 140 percent increase over the 57,000 applications submitted in the same three-month period the year before.
The spike follows the trend in recent years of more and more Texans acquiring a license to carry a handgun. Ten years ago there were just under 260,000 Texans with such a license; by the end of last month, there were more than 966,000 active gun license holders in the state.
But the latest jump â€" which some attribute to national security fears, among other factors â€" surprised even some seasoned veterans of Texasâ€™ gun debate.
â€œNearly triple â€" thatâ€™s pretty significant,â€ said former Land Commissioner Jerry Patterson, who as a state senator wrote the original concealed carry bill in 1995.
The increased demand comes amid a high-profile overhaul of Texasâ€™ gun carry laws.
In January, licensed Texans were for the first time able to openly carry holstered handguns. The much-debated change built upon the stateâ€™s existing rules for concealed carry. So what was once a â€œconcealed handgun licenseâ€ simply became a â€œlicense to carry.â€
Despite the contentious nature of open carry â€" and the intense media coverage of it and â€œcampus carry,â€ another gun bill passed last year to allow guns in college buildings â€" some observers said it was unlikely that the new law was the driver behind the recent trend.
â€œThere really arenâ€™t that many people open carrying anyway,â€ said Andrea Brauer, executive director of Texas Gun Sense, a group that advocates for strengthening gun controls.
More likely factors, some said, were national security concerns after the San Bernardino shooting and terrorist attacks in Europe.
Others pointed to President Barack Obamaâ€™s recent actions on gun control; such moves have traditionally caused upticks in gun sales. Thereâ€™s also the GOP presidential raceâ€™s heated rhetoric on terrorism and other threats.
Even Patterson said heâ€™s succumbed to what he described as â€œirrational fears.â€
â€œI used to carry a .380. Now I carry a 9 millimeter,â€ he said. â€œIâ€™m just like every other idiot. I donâ€™t think my .380 is big enough.â€
To deal with the application logjam, DPS is hiring additional people â€" though it didnâ€™t say how many â€" and expanding opportunities for overtime. The agency is also cautioning gun owners to make sure their license applications are complete.
The applications include new requests and renewals, and both feature a specified time frame in which DPS has to respond. But a partially completed gun license application can slow the process â€" for both DPS and the applicant.
â€œTo ensure the license is issued promptly, it is very important to provide the requested information for review,â€ the agency said.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The applications include new requests and renewals,"and both feature a specific time frame in which DPS *has to respond".[and that is 60 days.]*


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Plastic in the mail today for both of us!  

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*wtg ^^^^*


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bayoutalker said:


> Plastic in the mail today for both of us!
> 
> Cliff


What was your submission date?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

All in according to DPS was 1/16/2016.

Cliff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bayoutalker said:


> All in according to DPS was 1/16/2016.
> 
> Cliff


Thx. Hmmm, ours was around about the same time. Just check the website and I get the same old message.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> Thx. Hmmm, ours was around about the same time. Just check the website and I get the same old message.


Make a call. I think it helped mine.

Sent you a pm.

Cliff


----------



## bigfatlabs (Nov 8, 2015)

Got mine in the mail today! Sent all paperwork in on 12/29/15. Never heard a word from them until it showed up today. Good luck to all those still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

bigfatlabs said:


> Got mine in the mail today! Sent all paperwork in on 12/29/15. Never heard a word from them until it showed up today. Good luck to all those still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Today has been a good day for several of us.

Cliff


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Wife and i submitted all docs at the same time...

Submitted docs via email-1/26/2016
Hers- Clean record, no nothing, nada...
Mine- Arrest record, no disqualifiers
Finger Prints - 2/2/2016

I got a letter saying I didn't upload my CHL-100 on 3/10/2016, finally got through at 7:30 in the morning. Nice lady said they did have all my forms but were still working on Dec. applicants...

My Card shows up 03/24/2016. Wife still does not have hers and they told her this morning that they are just now staring to process Jan applications and she will still have to wait on background check results.

I am certain they will say whatever to get you off the phone when you do get in touch of them....


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

You are just one of the lucky ones that got thru quickly. They may have looked at yours sooner because of the history. This might be the first time it was a good thing to have a record. LOL

As for your wife, hers may be a while yet. They are processing some January apps as there are several of us that got plastic today. We were all in during early January.

Cliff


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> I sent my pkg in early Nov. and nothing. Requesting the status via DPS's website does NOT work. They have not answered 5 of my requests. You will not get thru on that DPS phone # either. Dam near think they are going in alphabetical order!!!! I guess they took the money and ran w/ it. Blame it on the overload of apps they say....and the lack of people processing them.


Don't give up, keep trying.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Bayoutalker said:


> Make a call. I think it helped mine.
> 
> Sent you a pm.
> 
> Cliff


Bayoutalker, I sent you a pm


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*JB, I don't even look for the mail anymore*


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> *JB, I don't even look for the mail anymore*


Remember, squeaky wheel gets the grease


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://bearingarms.com/texas-gun-owners-hit-major-milestone/


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

How long do y'all think a person should wait before trying to call to see if every thing is going ok? Four or five months? I sent off all my stuff around the first of Feb. Ain't in no hurry just don't want to get lost in the system.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I would start after 60 days from the date they received all of your stuff. 

Cliff


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Cliff.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopefully they get the new people up to speed and refine the system and things will get more timely.

Cliff


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

For what it's worth. My dad and I both emailed our paperwork 12/28/15. He received his 3/24/16, and I received mine today. So it seems like 90 days is the "average" wait time.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> My wife help 2 nurses and my sister sign up for the CHL courses.
> all three took the test at Hot Wells on 11/18/2015.Finger printed 12/20/2015.
> Sent everything out on 12/29/2015( via snail mail with return receipt)
> NOT a peep..NADA. until' today( 3/11/16. One out of three got their card.


My sister got her's today. 2 out of three.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Application: 1/4/16
CHL Class: 1/9/16
Fingerprints: 1/18/16
RSD Confirmation: 1/21/16
Emailed Rep: 3/23/2016
Emailed Gov: 3/23/2016
Received Rep Response: 3/23/2016
Received DPS call: 3/23/2016
Received Governor response: 3/24/2016
Received DPS call: 3/24/2016 
Status Change: 3/29/2016
Card in Hand: ????

I called a couple of times at the 60 day mark and sent inquiries through their website, but never received any response so I politely inquired with my State Rep and Governor Abbott's office through their websites.


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

Class: 3/19/16
Application: 3/19/16
Finger Prints: 3/25/16
CHL100: 3/25/16
Email confirmed receiving supporting docs: 3/28/16

So hopefully in 90 days I will have the license.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I like your format
Class: 12/20/15
Application: 12/20/15
Finger Prints: 12/29/15
CHL100 emailed: 12/30/15
Email confirmed receiving supporting docs: 1/04/16

Still waiting. If I calculated it correctly, It's been 85 days since my confirmation email.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I sent them my 4th "Status Request" today......since my CHL100 was resubmitted....no replies on any request.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> I sent them my 4th "Status Request" today......since my CHL100 was resubmitted....no replies on any request.


Since you've been diagnosed and hospitalized with a psychiatric condition within the past five years, I'd be surprised if they issued you a license. Assuming you answered the application questions honestly.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep.. PTSD for many many years.....3 years ago I had a serious med change and my VA Dr. and I decided it would be best if I went to Temple's Hosp. This was a volunteer thing. I don't regret going at all. Nothing wrong w/ seeking help, and it did help. As for the appl., I was straight up w/ them too. If I don't get my card...life goes on USMC66'- Semper Fi


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Yep.. PTSD for many many years.....3 years ago I had a serious med change and my VA Dr. and I decided it would be best if I went to Temple's Hosp. This was a volunteer thing. I don't regret going at all. Nothing wrong w/ seeking help, and it did help. As for the appl., I was straight up w/ them too. If I don't get my card...life goes on USMC66'- Semper Fi


No judgment here. I agree that there is nothing to regret for seeking help. I was just making an observation. Unless you sent in a psychiatrist's note stating that the PTSD and depression are in remission and unlikely to return, you probably shouldn't expect your timeline to be anywhere close to anyone else's. They will probably request that letter before they issue a license and that extends the 60 days to 180 and they aren't even meeting the 60 day deadline right now.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

12 weeks today since I received e-mail from DPS that all docs had been received. Just checked website and same message.



> LICENSE APPLICATION STATUS: If you have a pending License to Carry a Handgun application, please allow sufficient time for processing. If you have not already done so, please submit all of the items listed on the checklist you received. DPS will notify you by mail if further information or additional documents are required.


Guess I will try and call.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Every one calling just delays all applications.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> Every one calling just delays all applications.


That is why I have been waiting -

update...

After reading some at texaschlforum.com I think that the DPS website HAS updated (after logging in). I now have the link options "Change" info or "report" lost/stolen. Maybe it is, actually, in the mail.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The wife and I submitted the CHL-100 on January 30. No changes here. I did call a few weeks back just to verify they had all the paperwork.

Are any of you actually expecting prompt results from a bunch of bureaucrats??! Especially a LTC from a bunch of Austin lefties?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Dolphin said:


> That is why I have been waiting -
> 
> update...
> 
> After reading some at texaschlforum.com I think that the DPS website HAS updated (after logging in). I now have the link options "Change" info or "report" lost/stolen. Maybe it is, actually, in the mail.


If you are seeing those changes, watch for the mailman!

Cliff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Son got his today. Still nothing on mine.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Worm Drowner said:


> The wife and I submitted the CHL-100 on January 30. No changes here. I did call a few weeks back just to verify they had all the paperwork.
> 
> Are any of you actually expecting prompt results from a bunch of bureaucrats??! Especially a LTC from a bunch of Austin lefties?


BS! The ladies in the LTC branch do an outstanding job considering they get very little help from DPS. They can access the license printing machines only one day per week. And with the heavy work load, they are doing the best they can with what they have to work with.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I send a email to Gov Abbott, and got a canned response , and then I got a phone call. They are applying additional resources to the CHL delay problem . We shall see.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

The delay is new applicants went up 139%, they have a notice on their website about this. When you submit your applications, be sure you submit everything at the same time, not in bits and pieces, just delays it..

*I have LTC classes on Sunday 4/10 and 4/17 at 12 Noon*, Had to cancel this Sundays, I got drafted to work the Final 4..

www.spartanhandguntraining.com

http://www.dps.texas.gov/rsd/chl/applicantreminder.htm

Mike...
*281-435-2645*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

In addition...your CHL100 must now be submitted in PDF format, JPEG is no longer accepted.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Wife and I go to Academy to get her SigP238 last night, guy and his girlfriend (I assume) there same time as us. My wife presents her LTC, starts filling out paperwork. I see the guy looking and then deciding on a Stoeger 9mm, then I walk off. Come back and she is filling out paperwork. Wife tells me guy only has a green card, and does not want to wait the 2-3 days so they put in her name so since she is citizen so they can walk out with it. Tell my wife, thats a straw purchase, if I would have heard that, I would have objected to the manager about that.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Steven H said:


> Wife and I go to Academy to get her SigP238 last night, guy and his girlfriend (I assume) there same time as us. My wife presents her LTC, starts filling out paperwork. I see the guy looking and then deciding on a Stoeger 9mm, then I walk off. Come back and she is filling out paperwork. Wife tells me guy only has a green card, and does not want to wait the 2-3 days so they put in her name so since she is citizen so they can walk out with it. Tell my wife, thats a straw purchase, if I would have heard that, I would have objected to the manager about that.


Very illegal. Read Question 11a on Form 4473.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> Very illegal. Read Question 11a on Form 4473.


That may not be the only thing that was illegal! 

Cliff


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine came in the mail today. 70 days from RSD confirmation to my door.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> Mine came in the mail today. 70 days from RSD confirmation to my door.


Congratulations! Now for your trip to Wally World.

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hummmm...*



txgoddess said:


> Mine came in the mail today. 70 days from RSD confirmation to my door.


WTG...congrats


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Got mine today also! Score one for the girls!

Congrats txgoddess.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

:bounce::doowapsta


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

+3 days since the kiddo got his. Nothing for his LEO dad. WTH? You would think I would have a leg up on him on getting mine first.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz...*


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

+8 days since my son got his. Nada for me. Submitted at the same time.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm 75 days from the email that they received all documents. Still nothing


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I called the number and was immediately assisted. No need for a call back. Figured out my issue. Long story but I should be good to go soon.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*60 days*

I'm 60 days since I got the email saying they have everything. But that is 60 days since I originally sent the paperwork in. This is really getting ridiculous


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> I called the number and was immediately assisted. No need for a call back. Figured out my issue. Long story but I should be good to go soon.


WOW!! You got lucky. I have called at least 5 times over the last few days and all I get is a recording saying everyone is busy and then it hangs up!!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

92 days for me. Have called several times but not gotten through. No response to email.

So I guess it's just wait and see.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Zzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!*


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

My wife and I both got ours today.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Documents completed January 11th. I'm just hoping I get mine while I'm alive.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Shiner said:


> My wife and I both got ours today.


Congratulations!

Cliff


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

PassingThru said:


> Documents completed January 11th. I'm just hoping I get mine while I'm alive.


I sent my documents around the same time, still nada. I sent a note to them earlier this week since the phone message says the dept cannot take calls due to high volume already.

Frustrating like others have said.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

There is hope!!!!! Got mine today!!! Email received Jan 21st that they had everything. 80 days later in the mailbox!!!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

aggiefishinDr said:


> There is hope!!!!! Got mine today!!! Email received Jan 21st that they had everything. 80 days later in the mailbox!!!


Congratulations!

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....*


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

PassingThru said:


> Documents completed January 11th. I'm just hoping I get mine while I'm alive.


Received my today from my mail service. Still alive.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Me too PT.............^^^^^*


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Great


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm at 97 days since my confirmation email. sad2sm

OK, I just check my online status and I have some changes. A "change information menu"


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

bigdav160 said:


> I'm at 97 days since my confirmation email. sad2sm
> 
> OK, I just check my online status and I have some changes. A "change information menu"


Start watching for the mailman.

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

6 months and counting......(TOTAL TIME WAITING)


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

my confirmation email was Feb.12th
61 days as of today


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> 6 months and counting......(TOTAL TIME WAITING)


do you want some cheese with all that whine .:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent to you BJ


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

v-bottom said:


> pm sent to you bj


got it did you get my reply


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

In January, I submitted my renewal and my wife's documents on the same day. I got my renewal in 3 weeks. For her she's going on 3 months.

We got through on the phone and talked to someone this morning. All the lady would do is confirm all documents were received. She told us that all she could say is that they received all documents and my wife wasn't missing anything. And that we needed to give them more time.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like it is time to call your state rep.

Cliff


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Finally got through to a live body Wednesday evening at 6:45. He stated that yes they had our documents but it might be another month or 2 before they got to processing our (mine and my wife) documents. Hr said they are completely overwhelmed by the thousands of documents.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I finally got mine. Roughly 100 days from State confirmation email.

I have no idea why some get faster service. There's nothing in my background except maybe a 30 year old traffic ticket.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

i just got mine in the mail
it took 64 days


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations guys! Welcome to the club.

Cliff


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

We will compare times with Arizona. I just mailed my application to Arizona today.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

90 days


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Nov 11th - Feb.27th
Feb 27th- resubmit Doc.
Feb.27th - ??


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Submitted application Jan 20, 2016. Did fingerprints at designated location Jan 30, 2016. Today, April 26th still no license. Perfectly clean record.

I logged on to their website to check the status and I could not find a status update. It only allowed me to change address, report lost license etc.

I then tried to call and after going through voice tree to the handgun license dept it says they are unavailable and hangs up ! :headknock

I did fill out the online page to request information on my license status. I received 2 automatic generated e-mails. Mine has definitely taken more than 60 days. Almost at the 90 day mark! 

"Due to a large increase in Handgun License applications, Customer Service Representatives are temporarily assisting in processing applications. At this time, we are diligently working applications to process within statutory mandates.

Prior to and after HB 910 (Open Carry) took effect, DPS received approximately 136,000 Handgun License application payments compared to approximately 57,000 over the same time period last year (a 139% increase).

In anticipation of the increased application volume, DPS has proactively implemented measures to ensure compliance with the statutory processing time frames for original and renewal applications. Outlined below are the steps the Agency is taking to process the increased volume:
1) Authorized overtime for DPS Regulatory Services Division (RSD) staff, extended work hours and implemented additional shifts seven days a week.
2) Reassigned RSD Customer Service Representatives to Licensing on a temporary basis to process applications.
3) Hired temporary staff to assist RSD in processing LTC applications.
4) DPS has also initiated an overtime project involving multiple divisions outside of RSD to assist in processing the influx of applications. This effort has resulted in additional employees (working multiple shifts, seven days a week) assisting with LTC processing (outside of their regular work schedules).

By statute, DPS has up to 60 days to issue an original LTC, and 45 days to issue a renewal license. However, it is imperative that applicants understand that these time periods are calculated from the time a *fully-completed application AND supporting documents are received by the department*. In the event more information or documents are required to complete an application, DPS has an additional 180 days to complete the review process.

More information on this increase and the LTC application process is available at the DPS website under the following link: https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/chl/applicantreminder.htm

Dannette 
*Manager*










*Texas Department of Public Safety*
*Regulatory Services Division*
Agency Website: www.dps.texas.gov
Division Website: www.dps.texas.gov/rsd


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I logged on to their website to check the status and I could not find a status update. It only allowed me to change address, report lost license etc.


If you have the option to change the address, your license is on its way. Should be in your mailbox within days.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> If you have the option to change the address, your license is on its way. Should be in your mailbox within days.


+1 Be watching for the mailman.

Cliff


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> If you have the option to change the address, your license is on its way. Should be in your mailbox within days.


 Awesome! Great news! I guess that explains why I didn't see a "click here for Status update" Thx for the info!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Awesome! Great news! I guess that explains why I didn't see a "click here for Status update" Thx for the info!


I've never seen that option. It goes from "If you have an application...." to "change address".

Cliff


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

If you tape a $20 to your application, it goes through like greased lightning....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

60 days is up tomorrow....again


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

67 and counting


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Wife just got hers in on Monday, Docs submitted Jan 26th, that put it at 91 days until plastic was in hand.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayoutalker said:


> +1 Be watching for the mailman.
> 
> Cliff


You guys were right. My license was in the mailbox today!

About 85 days.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> You guys were right. My license was in the mailbox today!
> 
> About 85 days.


Congratulations!  On to Wally World!

Cliff


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I sent mine in end of Nov, had a letter of delay, and still received it mid January. 

Also, never let it expire like I did. I got it in the 90;s when they first came out. I accidentally let it expire 2011, I thought it expired 2012. Finally got back around to renewing


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> I sent mine in end of Nov, had a letter of delay, and still received it mid January.
> 
> Also, never let it expire like I did. I got it in the 90;s when they first came out. I accidentally let it expire 2011, I thought it expired 2012. Finally got back around to renewing


Amen! I got mine back in 1997. Moved out of state in 2000, back in 2010 and finally applied to renew mine in January.

On the bright side, it looks like it is on its way. They changed my status on the website to be able to update my address etc. S/B any day now. Last paperwork submitted January 30th.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Hooray! 113 days later, it appears to be on the way!

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

goatchze said:


> Hooray! 113 days later, it appears to be on the way!
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:


Looks good!

Cliff


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*April 29th*

I started this on 2/23. I got an email on 2/28 that said six weeks. It's now been 
60 days and not a word. I'm about ready to just give up.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

pitchindad said:


> I started this on 2/23. I got an email on 2/28 that said six weeks. It's now been
> 60 days and not a word. I'm about ready to just give up.


I know it is frustrating but hang in there, it will happen. It seems they are taking a bit more than 60 days to get them to print.

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^ Your right about that.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I've had my CHL for twenty years, but on behalf of the Patriots and freedom lovers on the board, I sent emails about the problem, and requested a call back. The email stuff was to Gov Abbott. I got a call, and they are " applying additional resources" to help,the delay. 
We shall see.
Barack Hussian Obama, 
NRA certified Gun Salesman of the Millinium.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Make sure any documents you send them are in PDF format and not JPEG! 

"Due to a large increase in Handgun License applications, Customer Service Representatives are temporarily assisting in processing applications. At this time, we are diligently working applications to process within statutory mandates.

Prior to and after HB 910 (Open Carry) took effect, DPS received approximately 136,000 Handgun License application payments compared to approximately 57,000 over the same time period last year (a 139% increase).

In anticipation of the increased application volume, DPS has proactively implemented measures to ensure compliance with the statutory processing time frames for original and renewal applications. Outlined below are the steps the Agency is taking to process the increased volume:

1) Authorized overtime for DPS Regulatory Services Division (RSD) staff, extended work hours and implemented additional shifts seven days a week.

2) Reassigned RSD Customer Service Representatives to Licensing on a temporary basis to process applications.

3) Hired temporary staff to assist RSD in processing LTC applications.

4) DPS has also initiated an overtime project involving multiple divisions outside of RSD to assist in processing the influx of applications. This effort has resulted in additional employees (working multiple shifts, seven days a week) assisting with LTC processing (outside of their regular work schedules).

By statute, DPS has up to 60 days to issue an original LTC, and 45 days to issue a renewal license. However, it is imperative that applicants understand that these time periods are calculated from the time a fully-completed application AND supporting documents are received by the department. In the event more information or documents are required to complete an application, DPS has an additional 180 days to complete the review process."

More information on this increase and the LTC application process is available at the DPS website under the following link: http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/chl/applicantreminder.htm

Dannette

Manager

Texas Department of Public Safety

Regulatory Services Division

Agency Website: www.dps.texas.gov

Division Website: www.dps.texas.gov/rsd


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Took 10 weeks to get mine. I carried before I got it so the wait wasn't a big deal. Feels much better not having to worry about my shirt tail hanging up on the gun and going "open".


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

That additional resource stuff started about 6 months ago.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Mine came in the mail today!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Mark454 said:


> Mine came in the mail today!


Congratulations!

Cliff


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Mark454 said:


> Mine came in the mail today!


So did both my wife's and mine!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Worm Drowner said:


> So did both my wife's and mine!


Congratulations to both of you!

Cliff


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

almost 3 months to the day, license arrived today


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Looks like those extra people at DPS are doing their jobs.

Cliff


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Got home after posting, found mine in the mail box. 113 days from fingerprints to license.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats to you too Goatchze!

It's gonna be crowded at the Wally World.

Cliff


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I just ordered a SneakyPete holster for my 9mm carry

https://www.sneakypeteholsters.com/


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

www.spartanhandguntraining.com

May 15th


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

RedRocket said:


> Class: 3/19/16
> Application: 3/19/16
> Finger Prints: 3/25/16
> CHL100: 3/25/16
> ...


 Received 5/23/16


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RedRocket said:


> Received 5/23/16


Looks like they're back on schedule. Congrats!


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

They are getting a lot better April 11 and got mine today May 24th..


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats to all recent recipients!

Cliff


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

That's the problem: Thinking! Jerry you are trying to apply logic to the issue...logic does not apply to politics.

Joe


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Sent completed paperwork April 29th, received my licence May 28th. Not too bad, guess they're getting caught up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Application Submitted Online: 6/6/16
Fingerprints Submitted Electronically: 6/10/16
CHL-100 Submitted Electronically: 6/10/16
RSD Confirmation: 6/13/16
Card in Hand: 6/27/16

21 days from start to finish.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Wow impressive for DPS to move this fast..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Electronically submitted our documents on July 26th, received our licenses today. 24 calendar days, not too shabby!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if only the ATF would move that fast.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

^ what he said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

